# gehen einkaufen



## ANTÍA

Tengo dudas en este escrito que intento hacer.

"Nachmittags machen Ingrid und ihr Mann geimeinsam den Haushalt und spielen mit dem Kind, auch gehen sie....? de compras"

También dudo si se puede empezar por nachmittags sin poner nada delante.

Si alguien tiene otra manera de decir este párrafo, agradecería alguna otra corrección

Danke


----------



## jester.

Hola.

Sí, puedes emepzar un párrafo con "nachmittags", no hay que añadir nada delante.

Para la última parte de tu frase se podría decir: "auch gehen sie einkaufen"

Pero hay que cambiar una cosita: Creo que también en castellano se consideraría mal estilo comenzar una frase o una parte de una frase por "también". Lo mismo vale en alemán. Es preferible que empieces por "außerdem" = "además". Igualmente podrías utilizar un adverbo como "danach", "später" = "después", "más tarde".


----------



## ANTÍA

Entiendo y tus consejos me ayudan para escribir. Gracias.

Pero sigo con una duda: el verbo "gehen" puede llevar otro verbo en infinitivo sin el zu?


----------



## jester.

ANTÍA said:


> Pero sigo con una duda: el verbo "gehen" puede llevar otro verbo en infinitivo sin el zu?



Creo que casi siempre va sin "zu".

Mira, te lo explico: Puedes combinar "gehen" con muchos verbos, por ejemplo "einkaufen gehen", "schwimmen gehen" o "Sport machen gehen".

Utilizas "gehen" y la preposición "zu" si quieres indicar un cierto lugar al que vas, por ejemplo "zur Schule gehen", "zur Arbeit gehen" (aunque se podría decir también "arbeiten gehen").

Espero que ahora lo tengas más claro


----------



## Aurin

No se usa “zu” para unir dos verbos cuando se trata de verbos modales y algunos otros verbos como por ejemplo: sehen, hören, fühlen, spüren, gehen, fahren, kommen, lassen, schicken, bleiben


----------



## ANTÍA

Otra vez gracias.
Tengo mucha gramática en la cabeza y poca práctica, muy poca. Por esa razón hago preguntas gramaticales. Sé que hay verbos que para llevar un infinitivo al final tienen que acompañarse con la partícula zu. 

Pero por lo que dices el verbo "gehen" puede combinarse con otros verbos. O en si son otros verbos. Ir a nadar, ir a pasear, ir a comprar...

Danke, jetzt  verstehe ich


----------

